# Tim Stacy vs Kittysniffles88 - The Wibo experience.



## Christopher Jones

We all remember when Tim went to Holland and took some bites from Wibo on the leg. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ12WunSpS4&feature=related
Some of the screams I heard on that video are with me even today. There were comparisons made with the sounds of women giving birth.
Well in honor of Tim a pretty little blonde girl called "kittysniffles88" wanted to compare this exact thing. 
Below is her "Wibo experience"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmfbc04SH9c&feature=related

Now I love you like a brother Tim, but WTF? Did Dick just wrap some bubble wrap around your leg or something? :razz::razz:\\/

But seriously, that kittysniffles88 is one ice cool chick.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Christopher Jones said:


> We all remember when Tim went to Holland and took some bites from Wibo on the leg.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ12WunSpS4&feature=related
> Some of the screams I heard on that video are with me even today. There were comparisons made with the sounds of women giving birth.
> Well in honor of Tim a pretty little blonde girl called "kittysniffles88" wanted to compare this exact thing.
> Below is her "Wibo experience"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmfbc04SH9c&feature=related
> 
> Now I love you like a brother Tim, but WTF? Did Dick just wrap some bubble wrap around your leg or something? :razz::razz:\\/
> 
> But seriously, that kittysniffles88 is one ice cool chick.


in tim's defence, did you actualy take a good look at the bites ? coze kitty had a high bite outside knee and wibo had mostly suit...where as tim had a full frontal shinbite with wibo getting a nice bit of shin in the teeth....HOWEVER...tim was kinda being a wuss anyways :lol: whats with all the yellin dude! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christopher Jones

Alice Bezemer said:


> in tim's defence, did you actualy take a good look at the bites ? coze kitty had a high bite outside knee and wibo had mostly suit...where as tim had a full frontal shinbite with wibo getting a nice bit of shin in the teeth....HOWEVER...tim was kinda being a wuss anyways :lol: whats with all the yellin dude! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Nah I didnt look at that, it was far more funny my way.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

`Kittysnifles88` is Beth Koenig, here also on the board, when she was over in May.

Meant Tim wasnt Tim Stacey btw, but Tim Martens, here also on the board, who `accidently` erased the vid material but there were pics published..

Beth was cool about it.
But in defense of both Tims, they wore the same kevlar leg sleeve as Beth, but had thicker legs so material is closer to them they feel the bite heavier. Beth has smaller legs so more sleeve in Wieb´s mouth, and Dick didnt place him at the shin ;-)


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Funny stuff.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

LOL, I knew it was only a matter of time!

She has skinny legs. And I have more excuses!

Alice B and Selena, thank you very much!

My shin was bruised and sore for over 2 weeks, no kidding. The bruises started showing up at 2 weeks. That really did hurt on the shin and I wasn't expecting to feel that much pain.

Anyhow Chris, I owe you one!


----------



## Barry Connell

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! (Tim, she's much better looking too!!!!!!)


----------



## Marta Wajngarten

Too funny! LOL


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

LOL. that's hilarious.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> LOL. that's hilarious.


@ Barry,Marta, and Kara 
Just plain wrong!


----------



## Wade Morrell

ya but I bet Tim is the better Dancer....:-D


----------



## Darryl Richey

I think we are all just looking for Tim's man card right now.


----------



## Harry Keely

Whats wrong is shes talking smack to Tim on youtube while on the bite :lol::lol::lol:, hey its OK Tim because alot of us have no room to talk until we try it ourselves:wink:


----------



## Megan Bays

Tim I feel like I'm starting to see a pattern here with you... Wibo.. Rick's new dog in WV..  

When are you up to make a trip to Columbus? We are planning on going up for training in the next week or two.


----------



## Beth Koenig

Christopher Jones said:


> We all remember when Tim went to Holland and took some bites from Wibo on the leg.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ12WunSpS4&feature=related
> Some of the screams I heard on that video are with me even today. There were comparisons made with the sounds of women giving birth.
> Well in honor of Tim a pretty little blonde girl called "kittysniffles88" wanted to compare this exact thing.
> Below is her "Wibo experience"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmfbc04SH9c&feature=related
> 
> Now I love you like a brother Tim, but WTF? Did Dick just wrap some bubble wrap around your leg or something? :razz::razz:\\/
> 
> But seriously, that kittysniffles88 is one ice cool chick.


 
HAHA Thank you! This is way too funny! Here is Wibo on my other leg, full grip on my shin. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEs_oFF8-8A&feature=related

This is awesome! LOL!


----------



## Beth Koenig

Alice Bezemer said:


> in tim's defence, did you actualy take a good look at the bites ? coze kitty had a high bite outside knee and wibo had mostly suit...where as tim had a full frontal shinbite with wibo getting a nice bit of shin in the teeth....HOWEVER...tim was kinda being a wuss anyways :lol: whats with all the yellin dude! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 
LOL!! I am dying. here is my other leg, notice the grip here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEs_oFF8-8A&feature=related


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Side of the leg/shin, not the same! 

Bite suit is the same on the side of the legs as well. A slim fitting bite suit hurts very bad when a smaller Malinois is on both sides of the shin. 

But I must give you credit, you are tough! I bet that hurt too but at least you didn't scream!


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Real woman don't "scream" in pain, we bitch about it for hours later. LOL


----------



## Brian McQuain

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Real woman don't "scream" in pain, we bitch about it for hours later. LOL


 
Hours? Days...nay...YEARS!


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Haha yes that may be so. I reserve screaming for spiders and icky bugs I find near or on me. Cussing is for pain...well and allot of other stuff.


----------



## maggie fraser

Oh My Goodness...Oh My.... :lol::lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy

maggie fraser said:


> Oh My Goodness...Oh My.... :lol::lol:



Not funny Maggie!


----------



## Nader Abouelgubein

hahahaha, Tim you crack me up!


----------



## maggie fraser

Timothy Stacy said:


> Not funny Maggie!


Oh My...not for you ! :lol: You're such a good sport :lol::lol:!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Wade Morrell said:


> ya but I bet Tim is the better Dancer....:-D


Wade

I think I'd prefer to dance with Beth, even if Tim is a better dancer.
But you can make your own decisions ;-)


----------



## Christopher Jones

Wade Morrell said:


> ya but I bet Tim is the better Dancer....:-D


 This may be a way for Tim to save face.
Here is some video of Kittysniffles88 dancing, so Tim could upload some video of him doing a jig and turn the tables on Beth. I think we would all like to see Tims smooth moves. And he would get so much of his pride back by doing this I think we would all agree.
Beth dance video
http://www.youtube.com/user/kittysniffles88#p/u/90/Ga7z61flWH4


----------



## Guest

Christopher Jones said:


> This may be a way for Tim to save face.
> Here is some video of Kittysniffles88 dancing, so Tim could upload some video of him doing a jig and turn the tables on Beth. I think we would all like to see Tims smooth moves. And he would get so much of his pride back by doing this I think we would all agree.
> Beth dance video
> http://www.youtube.com/user/kittysniffles88#p/u/90/Ga7z61flWH4


 
$50 bucks says Tim can't pull that off!! =D>\\/


----------



## Dave Martin

Christopher Jones said:


> This may be a way for Tim to save face.
> Here is some video of Kittysniffles88 dancing, so Tim could upload some video of him doing a jig and turn the tables on Beth. I think we would all like to see Tims smooth moves. And he would get so much of his pride back by doing this I think we would all agree.
> Beth dance video
> http://www.youtube.com/user/kittysniffles88#p/u/90/Ga7z61flWH4


Haha! =D>


----------



## Tyree Johnson

Christopher Jones said:


> This may be a way for Tim to save face.
> Here is some video of Kittysniffles88 dancing, so Tim could upload some video of him doing a jig and turn the tables on Beth. I think we would all like to see Tims smooth moves. And he would get so much of his pride back by doing this I think we would all agree.
> Beth dance video
> http://www.youtube.com/user/kittysniffles88#p/u/90/Ga7z61flWH4



hahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Christopher Jones said:


> This may be a way for Tim to save face.
> Here is some video of Kittysniffles88 dancing, so Tim could upload some video of him doing a jig and turn the tables on Beth. I think we would all like to see Tims smooth moves. And he would get so much of his pride back by doing this I think we would all agree.
> Beth dance video
> http://www.youtube.com/user/kittysniffles88#p/u/90/Ga7z61flWH4


Chris I know she's cute but how many of her videos have you watched?

Wade??????

I'm pretty smooth but I need to have a good amount of alcohol. I was waiting for some booty popping in that video! I think Beth has more than that video showed!
My moves are more like this but usually faster with faster music. I'm 32 and I don't feel comfortable doing that unless I'm really buzzed.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ7ZexVCp3g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Timothy Stacy

I was hoping after awakening from a quick nap this would all be gone!


----------



## Anna Kasho

Quick, somebody get Tim some beers. And bring a camera. This danceoff promises to be a memorable event... :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Wade Morrell

I smell a DANCE OFF.....just so you both know I have set up the challenge with Mexico and the winner of the WDF dance off battle will face their number one dance off battle champion. I caught some top secret undercover video of them training so you two better bring it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w8NQ6BlXNQ

:lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Wade Morrell said:


> I smell a DANCE OFF.....just so you both know I have set up the challenge with Mexico and the winner of the WDF dance off battle will face their number one dance off battle champion. I caught some top secret undercover video of them training so you two better bring it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w8NQ6BlXNQ
> 
> :lol:


WTF, I'll take two of whatever they are having.. Those dudes are in the spirit world!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Anna Kasho said:


> Quick, somebody get Tim some beers. And bring a camera. This danceoff promises to be a memorable event... :mrgreen: :lol:


Anna, you're not helping!


----------



## Dominique Domogala

super funny stuff :lol::lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Wade Morrell said:


> I smell a DANCE OFF.....just so you both know I have set up the challenge with Mexico and the winner of the WDF dance off battle will face their number one dance off battle champion. I caught some top secret undercover video of them training so you two better bring it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w8NQ6BlXNQ
> 
> :lol:


Reminds me of my days as a raver about 10 years ago. Different music, but sometimes eerily similar moves... :lol:


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Wade Morrell said:


> I smell a DANCE OFF.....just so you both know I have set up the challenge with Mexico and the winner of the WDF dance off battle will face their number one dance off battle champion. I caught some top secret undercover video of them training so you two better bring it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w8NQ6BlXNQ
> 
> :lol:


Holy shit that was scary/funny. Somebody tell the guy with the white pants, they should be white not half black. Ugh looks like a wedding too. Yummy stuff. :-& Looks like their boots might be full of jumping beans.


----------



## maggie fraser

This thread is turning into some good fun ! 

Here's a vid for you Tim on getting yourself some moves to some different tunes....you could learn whilst directing a jet or two.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqCn5nuasHM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Christopher Jones said:


> This may be a way for Tim to save face.
> Here is some video of Kittysniffles88 dancing, so Tim could upload some video of him doing a jig and turn the tables on Beth. I think we would all like to see Tims smooth moves. And he would get so much of his pride back by doing this I think we would all agree.
> Beth dance video
> http://www.youtube.com/user/kittysniffles88#p/u/90/Ga7z61flWH4


Chris,

Not bad, but can Beth do the same moves while wearing a bite suit?  I think Stacy should go to Mexico and challenge the two Mexican dudes and then the winner go against Beth.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Timothy Stacy said:


> Chris I know she's cute but how many of her videos have you watched?


Im still working my way through her channel.....you know.....because she has Dutchies.




Timothy Stacy said:


> I'm pretty smooth but I need to have a good amount of alcohol. I was waiting for some booty popping in that video! I think Beth has more than that video showed!
> My moves are more like this but usually faster with faster music. I'm 32 and I don't feel comfortable doing that unless I'm really buzzed.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ7ZexVCp3g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 Ahh, popping. One of the only dance moves where white people look good.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWK5tdC02qw&feature=related


----------



## Christopher Jones

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> Not bad, but can Beth do the same moves while wearing a bite suit?  I think Stacy should go to Mexico and challenge the two Mexican dudes and then the winner go against Beth.


Hmm, Beth has been strangely quiet now. I dont know wether she wants to match it with Tim. Maybe she has heard about Tims mad popping moves?


----------



## Bob Scott

Not about to break down all the reasons Beth's bite didn't hurt as bad.
I saw my wife give birth to all three of my kids. 
Wimmins is tough!! ;-)


----------



## Beth Koenig

Timothy Stacy said:


> Side of the leg/shin, not the same!
> 
> Bite suit is the same on the side of the legs as well. A slim fitting bite suit hurts very bad when a smaller Malinois is on both sides of the shin.
> 
> But I must give you credit, you are tough! I bet that hurt too but at least you didn't scream!


 
Ohhh my gosh it hurt sooo bad...! it really did!!!


----------



## Beth Koenig

Christopher Jones said:


> This may be a way for Tim to save face.
> Here is some video of Kittysniffles88 dancing, so Tim could upload some video of him doing a jig and turn the tables on Beth. I think we would all like to see Tims smooth moves. And he would get so much of his pride back by doing this I think we would all agree.
> Beth dance video
> http://www.youtube.com/user/kittysniffles88#p/u/90/Ga7z61flWH4


REALLY????????????? You had to pull THIS out?? Why cant you pull out my country two stepping where I am getting flipped and spun???????? WHY do i even have that video still up on there?? LOLLLL oh my god i was in a dance class and i wanted to remember the dance so i recorded it and my roomie came in...im so embarrassed.... LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Beth Koenig

Timothy Stacy said:


> Chris I know she's cute but how many of her videos have you watched?
> 
> Wade??????
> 
> I'm pretty smooth but I need to have a good amount of alcohol. I was waiting for some booty popping in that video! I think Beth has more than that video showed!
> My moves are more like this but usually faster with faster music. I'm 32 and I don't feel comfortable doing that unless I'm really buzzed.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ7ZexVCp3g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
Is that you?? That is REALLY good and VERY cool looking!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beth Koenig

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> Not bad, but can Beth do the same moves while wearing a bite suit?  I think Stacy should go to Mexico and challenge the two Mexican dudes and then the winner go against Beth.


 
Well... I can flop around a bit like that in a bite suit! sorta! haha! i can try to line dance in a bite suit! LOL


----------



## Beth Koenig

Christopher Jones said:


> Hmm, Beth has been strangely quiet now. I dont know wether she wants to match it with Tim. Maybe she has heard about Tims mad popping moves?


 
Naaaahh.... Tim may be able to pop it but can he lock it? ;-)


----------



## Marta Wajngarten

I smell a dance off! A dance-in-a-bite-suit-to-techno-while-being-bitten -off


----------



## Bob Scott

:-o Dancing????
Damn! I'm getting older buy the second.
Tim, I was going to suggest meds till I heard someone say you were dancing. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Beth Koenig

Beth Koenig said:


> Naaaahh.... Tim may be able to pop it but can he lock it? ;-)





Marta Haus said:


> I smell a dance off! A dance-in-a-bite-suit-to-techno-while-being-bitten -off


Ok people you asked for it. A dance off ??????? Here we go. I uploaded more vids of me attempting to dance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xuq6WAFdE98

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3htgYgj3xXE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd1nS9IT88s


Haha! I love it!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

maggie fraser said:


> This thread is turning into some good fun !
> 
> Here's a vid for you Tim on getting yourself some moves to some different tunes....you could learn whilst directing a jet or two.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqCn5nuasHM&feature=player_embedded


That guy looks like he'd be fun to drink with!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Beth Koenig said:


> Naaaahh.... Tim may be able to pop it but can he lock it? ;-)


Pop,Lock, and Drop :razz:


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Christopher Jones said:


> Ahh, popping. One of the only dance moves where white people look good.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWK5tdC02qw&feature=related


www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3TXVOy2ZUM&playnext=1&list=PLFEC1DF13E76C8A90

The first guy here is really good!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Beth can sing too  No contest, I lose! www.youtube.com/user/kittysniffles88#p/u/10/5yUeHa1JUx0
www.youtube.com/user/kittysniffles88#p/u/41/VG1JkTvz5SE


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Timothy Stacy said:


> Beth can sing too  No contest, I lose! www.youtube.com/user/kittysniffles88#p/u/10/5yUeHa1JUx0
> www.youtube.com/user/kittysniffles88#p/u/41/VG1JkTvz5SE


Tim,

Damn boy. Beth sings better, dances better, looks better...
do we really need to go on? So far the only thing you're better at, is screaming like a little girl when Wibo was biting you and Beth just sat there without saying a word.
The really depressing thing here, is the realization that someone born in 1988 in already 23 years old :-(
I remember the 1980's like it was yesterday. It's the late 60's and early 70's that are kind of hazy


----------



## Beth Koenig

Timothy Stacy said:


> Beth can sing too  No contest, I lose! www.youtube.com/user/kittysniffles88#p/u/10/5yUeHa1JUx0
> www.youtube.com/user/kittysniffles88#p/u/41/VG1JkTvz5SE


 
Ok cmon im not in the second video! LOL


----------



## Beth Koenig

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tim,
> 
> Damn boy. Beth sings better, dances better, looks better...
> do we really need to go on? So far the only thing you're better at, is screaming like a little girl when Wibo was biting you and Beth just sat there without saying a word.
> The really depressing thing here, is the realization that someone born in 1988 in already 23 years old :-(
> I remember the 1980's like it was yesterday. It's the late 60's and early 70's that are kind of hazy


 
HAHAHA I am cracking up here. Yes Tim is better at screaming like a girl than I am! He should be *so* proud...awwwww!! and Yep.... 23 in november....!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Thomas Barriano said:


> The really depressing thing here, is the realization that someone born in 1988 in already 23 years old :-(
> I remember the 1980's like it was yesterday. It's the late 60's and early 70's that are kind of hazy


Purple Haze?


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Beth Koenig said:


> Ok cmon im not in the second video! LOL


I figured you were filming!Ok fine
www.youtube.com/user/kittysniffles88#p/u/14/ecyCDSKvtqI


----------



## maggie fraser

Tim, you need to do something, and quick, to get back some semblance of credibility here. This thread is going bad....real bad! :-&:-&


----------



## Timothy Stacy

maggie fraser said:


> Tim, you need to do something, and quick, to get back some semblance of credibility here. This thread is going bad....real bad! :-&:-&


I don't know what to do. Can we start drinking Maggie?

Homer Simpson says "Drinking is the cause and solution to every problem". I'm thinking he's right


----------



## maggie fraser

Timothy Stacy said:


> I don't know what to do. Can we start drinking Maggie?
> 
> Homer Simpson says "Drinking is the cause and solution to every problem". I'm thinking he's right


I'm thinking you're not wrong. Soon, this could all be like a bad dream ;-).

Hope you don't drink like you can't dance though....there would be no going back !


----------



## maggie fraser

WTF is wrong with you ??? If you're going to humiliate Timothy, then focus.....FOCUS !!!


----------



## Christopher Jones

maggie fraser said:


> WTF is wrong with you ??? If you're going to humiliate Timothy, then focus.....FOCUS !!!


 Im sorry, I saw a flash of young blonde hair and got distracted.


----------



## maggie fraser

Christopher Jones said:


> Im sorry, I saw a flash of young blonde hair and got distracted.


Don't be sorry, just get on with the job !!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Timothy Stacy said:


> Purple Haze?


Amongst others ;-)
My usual answer (back then )to the question, Do you want to try this, was "will it get me off"?...Sometimes I wonder how I survived ;-)


----------



## Beth Koenig

Timothy Stacy said:


> I figured you were filming!Ok fine
> www.youtube.com/user/kittysniffles88#p/u/14/ecyCDSKvtqI


 
I guess i cant say thats not me!


----------



## Christopher Jones

Timothy Stacy said:


> Guess which WDF member this is?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rrfz4XNZkhc&feature=fvwp&NR=1


 You have my attention.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Christopher Jones said:


> You have my attention.


Yours truly, Maggie Fraser!


----------



## Brian McQuain

Don't try to distract us with that stup...what was I saying?


----------



## Connie Sutherland

This was really tedious, deleting the pole dancing stuff.

C'mon, guys. This isn't the forum for links to pole-dancing videos.

This is unanimous, BTW. 



Love, Mods and Admin


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Beth Koenig said:


> ... Yes Tim is better at screaming like a girl than I am! He should be *so* proud...awwwww!! and Yep.... 23 in november....!



Not 100% sure, but I think maybe this was the topic. :lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Son of a bitch!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Timothy Stacy said:


> I was hoping after awakening from a quick nap this would all be gone!



Too much left? :lol:


----------



## Matt Grosch

impressive chick....


but how deep is the dog's bite in her/the first vid?


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Matt Grosch said:


> impressive chick....
> 
> 
> but how deep is the dog's bite in her/the first vid?


:lol: its mostly suit and she has thin legs so not much for the dog to grab hold of since she can twist her leg out of the bite quite easy plus its the side of the leg/knee area....

the tim vid however is going to hurt since its shin and not much fleshprotection there so wibo gets a nice bite and a lot of bone in the process....

but thats my personal take on it...dont take my word for it


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Alice Bezemer said:


> :lol: its mostly suit and she has thin legs so not much for the dog to grab hold of since she can twist her leg out of the bite quite easy plus its the side of the leg/knee area....
> 
> the tim vid however is going to hurt since its shin and not much fleshprotection there so wibo gets a nice bite and a lot of bone in the process....
> 
> but thats my personal take on it...dont take my word for it


I love you Alice . I think you are right.
In my defense, I had zero clue it was gonna hurt like that. I had never seen anybody take a bite with one of those sleeves, with a dog like Wibo on the shin.
I was screaming and laughing in SHOCK cause I really wasn't expecting it to hurt like that. Guess I was naive.
Next time I'll just laugh :mrgreen: I have raised my pain tolerance since then!:roll:


----------



## Matt Grosch

the young lady taunting him was pretty good


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Timothy Stacy said:


> I love you Alice . I think you are right.
> In my defense, I had zero clue it was gonna hurt like that. I had never seen anybody take a bite with one of those sleeves, with a dog like Wibo on the shin.
> I was screaming and laughing in SHOCK cause I really wasn't expecting it to hurt like that. Guess I was naive.
> Next time I'll just laugh :mrgreen: I have raised my pain tolerance since then!:roll:


:lol: well after doing decoywork for 4 years (trainingpurposes only) I know where it hurts the most and how to avoid those places...plus you tend to learn REAL QUICK how to twist your arm or leg out of a bite in order to save some skin and muscle....I do know however how much a shinbite can hurt and the damage it can do...we used to have 2 dogs that took the leg when guarding the object since they were rather small dogs...I have had my fair share of black and purple and sometimes even bloody shins....but hey...now you know the joys of those as well !


----------



## maggie fraser

Timothy Stacy said:


> In my defense, I had zero clue it was gonna hurt like that. I had never seen anybody take a bite with one of those sleeves, with a dog like Wibo on the shin.
> I was screaming and laughing in SHOCK cause I really wasn't expecting it to hurt like that. Guess I was naive.


Hehe :lol:, keep on digging that hole Timmy, keep on digging. As if 'Oh My Goodness' wasn't bad enough, you're trying to justify squealing like a bitch was ok 'cos you were a trifle surprised on a little pain. C'mon, let's see some moves....I ain't gonna let this thread die letting you off the hook...you need to redeem yourself..somehow.... :lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy

maggie fraser said:


> Hehe :lol:, keep on digging that hole Timmy, keep on digging. As if 'Oh My Goodness' wasn't bad enough, you're trying to justify squealing like a bitch was ok 'cos you were a trifle surprised on a little pain. C'mon, let's see some moves....I ain't gonna let this thread die letting you off the hook...you need to redeem yourself..somehow.... :lol:


When a song can explain better than written words!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPIy0Et75F4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Brian McQuain

Don't cry (again) Timothy.


----------



## maggie fraser

Brian McQuain said:


> Don't cry (again) Timothy.


For you Timmy, turn up the sound, sit back and relax.... Listen right through.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjF7GMP28X8


----------



## Tyree Johnson

tims reaction was part of the fun .... tell me what video you liked better ..... tim could probably react different if he really tried too ......


----------



## maggie fraser

Think Timmy has taken his bat and ball...:-s


----------



## maggie fraser

Tim, if I could have a wee word here just you and me...you need to man up a wee bit so we're not all laughing so hard, give us something to make us go away and it will all be alright ;-).


----------



## maggie fraser

Tim, folks were only kidding you know, you can come back out now.


----------



## Jehane Michael Le Grange

Veeeeery Funny!!!! 

Is that a kevlar hidden leg sleeve?? And where can they be purchased???

Is wibo a PSD??

Really looks like a biting machine! I LOVE:lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy

I'm back Maggie!!!
Thanks for taking it easy on me :razz:


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Jehane Michael Le Grange said:


> Veeeeery Funny!!!!
> 
> Is that a kevlar hidden leg sleeve?? And where can they be purchased???


Yes. I think Dog Sport Holland stopped making them, but that's where they were from!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

maggie fraser said:


> For you Timmy, turn up the sound, sit back and relax.... Listen right through.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjF7GMP28X8


For **** sake, I need a translator! What's up with the goofy accents?


----------

